
Mutant garden (cartesian genetic programming) - leftgallery
https://mutant.garden/
======
charleskinbote
This is very similar to Picbreeder [1], which allows you to evolve art in a
very similar manner, with evolutionary algorithms. It runs on the same
evolutionary algorithm behind MarI/O [2], called NEAT [3].

[1] [http://www.picbreeder.org/](http://www.picbreeder.org/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroevolution_of_augmenting_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroevolution_of_augmenting_topologies)

------
wcerfgba
Reminds me of the Mocha visualization plug for Winamp from years back [1]. You
can code a visualization 'bene' in the built-in language, and open up a window
of 'evolved' benes which represented different tweaks to your algorithm.

[1] [http://www.technosis.com/mocha/](http://www.technosis.com/mocha/)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
It's not a bad idea to do something like that (highlight the fact that there
exist machine learning techniques besides deep learning) but the website is
extemely heavy. It took a while for it to load in my browser and I still don't
know exactly what it's doing because it's so impossibly slow. A faster
implementation, or a small introduction that would describe the function of
the application before actually running it would make this a lot better.

~~~
egfx
This was my first thought as well. The good thing at least is that it doesn't
flash and load images. That is the worst. However, I don't mean to shamelessly
self promote (outright lie) but my web app
[https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai) has been getting feedback like it
looks old school and low res. Well that's the point. It's intention is to be
GIF (old school 90's) AI. And I appreciate this artists intentions and design
sensibility and the zen garden programming effort as this is one of the first
demonstrations of UX and AI in a somewhat seamless fashion. It does seek
refinement. But once more 9 / 10.

------
eyx
I'm sorry if it's obvious, can someone explain what it's meant to please ?

On my case (Android and firefox) it's fast and seems to work well.

~~~
tartoran
It's a mutation simulation with colorful shapes. You will get a autogenerated
sequence of 8 shapes (on my screen at least, you might get fewer for a smaller
screen) then you can choose to start mutating from either shape. The new
mutated shapes have the same option to mutate from so you can mutate until
you're happy with the said shape. Once satisfied you can add it you your
garden (your repository of shapes you chose to keep). You can fork from any of
the shapes and mutate them further. There's a refresh button that
autogenerates new shapes, took me a while to spot it.

I personally find this very interesting both conceptually and visually. I've
been doing myself a lot of autogenerated graphics in Racket from lists of
features but never went as far as to show it to HN.

~~~
eyx
Thank you for this clear explanation

------
missblit
The Page is completely nonfunctional for me on a low-end Windows laptop on
either Firefox or Chrome.

The viewport is empty and black. Devtools shows that the page is spending all
it's time adding countless SVGs, but placing them in a div with overflow:
hidden so they're all invisible.

Oddly the page appears to work without issue if I put the browser in mobile
emulation mode.

~~~
francis_t_catte
Firefox had blocked the HTML5 canvas data request for me, which broke the page
as you outlined. Once I allowed the canvas data request, and refreshed, the
page eventually loaded correctly.

------
edu
Nice, and very relaxing. I've been playing with it for a while crafting a nice
small garden.

------
tarball
To fully appreciate this work, take some time to visit the artist’s practice
on his website. [https://harmvandendorpel.com/](https://harmvandendorpel.com/)

------
tartoran
This is very cool and interesting, thanks for sharing it.

